# Can someone recommend a pro fitter?



## mk_42 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm looking for a professional fitter. Has anyone had a particularly good experience with anybody in SoCal? I'm not intending this to be a fitting for a new bike and would prefer if they were not motivated by trying to create a sale for whatever bike shop they work for. Are there any places that are "fitting only" and not affiliated with a bike shop at all? I also have a feeling that my body's asymmetry is an issue so I would like someone who has some knowledge in that department...
Does a standard fitting encompass all that? Is there a such a thing as a "sports medicine" fitting where you get fitted by someone who has some medical training (as opposed to bike shop only experience)?
I definitely want to get something for my money, but I'm not really concerned with the actual cost.

Any recommendations are appreciated. Share your fitting experiences too.

_42


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Edge CycleSports in Laguna Niguel / Laguna Hills does excellent fitting work. In my experience, the staff is pretty laid back and doesn't push for a sale. They have a great reputation and let it speak for itself.

I know that they also work with a couple of custom frame builders, so if you end up needing something made specifically for you, you don't have to look any further. If nothing else, they can help in this area.

Good luck!


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*Kudos for Edge!*

Ditto to what "BrianT" said about Edge Cyclesports. The owner, Hank Iglesias, is an extremely knowledgeable and experienced fitter. His shop reps Seven, Calfee, Serotta, IF, Cervello, and others. He has fitted pros, aspiring pros, and tri-geeks. I don't work for Edge, but I have spent a lot of $ there. I have a custom rig he fitted me on and I can honestly say that after 14 months and over 6K miles, his fit was and is spot on. I know many others who share my sentiment. Good luck!


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.bikescor.com/services/bike-services.htm

Haven't used him but haven't heard any bad things. 

Good luck
pmc


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you are in West LA or Santa Monica, Nate Loyal comes highly recommended. The guys at Helen's in Santa Monica (Broadway) know of him. 

Here's his website.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Mark Payeres is our bike fitter and he's located in the San Gabriel Valley. He's a Kinesthesiologist(?) and is currently in medical school to become a physical therapist. He's worked in a bike shop and has raced road/MTB bikes for many years. 

He's currently in medical school but he's also doing prefitting for clients of a well-known frame builder.

I've had both my road bike and MTB bike fitted using his methods. Its made a world of difference in my own experience. All of my cycling friends have used him for their own fittings. We were introduced to him a few years ago on recommendation from the staff of a local bike shop. 

You can contact him via email. He will usually respond between course sessions at school. From there you can make arrangements with him directly.

What to expect. It will take at least two sessions to be fully fitted to a bike. He usually interviews you and learns about your preferences and riding style. He will then take baseline measurements of your current setup before he places you on your bike. You will need a stationary trainer to accomplish the fittings. He will then have you warm up on the trainer and will take measurements and make observations while you spin. 

At the conclusion of the first session, he will make recommendations and will follow up with you after a few weeks to allow you to become accustomed to the changes. If a second session is necessary, then he will take more measurements, adjust more items, and make more recommendations.

Pricing can be negotiated with him and the amount depends on what is required. 

His yahoo email address is:
[email protected]

I hope that answers your questions. Let me know if you need more info

-Les Noriel


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

I know THE one in San Diego County. But you're gonna get what you pay for: if you want the best & most knowledgable........ He's the most experienced, reliable person. High credibility.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*guys at B&L in Solana Beach are good*

ask for drew


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

If you don't visit them for a period, they'll downgrade YOU -- in front of your face. As they share sharing a pizza with others. As you're shopping in their store. I tried another shop a bit farther north. He build my current Mondonico [incl fitting]. Only for the interest of it ---- to compare the quallity difference of his work, to MY topshop. But it was proven that none will supercede > Kevin @ California Bicycle. www.calbike.com (whom did my 2nd Mondonico ELOS I've owned). Fitting/Adj. needed? DONE PERFECTLY: Kevin does it! And has been for 30+ years


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

And recently, Kevin has built another bike. Later, when Joe Bell have the John Howard repainted -- after Kevin being the one to disassemble it ---- Kevin @ www.calbike.com will build that.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Not sure if you found someone, but Ashton Johnson (AJ) of Sundance Cycles in Agoura, CA is a spectacular fitter. He's so good in fact that I had other bike shop owners recommend his shop based solely on his ability to fit me.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

*Edge Cycle Sports*

I agree with Edge. I bought my Seven from them and they are a great group of guys. Hank knows what he is doing and is an excellent fitter. I highly recommend them.


----------

